# First scape - need your help!



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Did I miss something, or how big is your tank?


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Its a 46 gallon bowfront; 3 ft wide...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

What is your fert routine?


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm new to this, so take my opinion for what its worth - which isn't much. 

First of all, I like what you have and think you could leave it the way it is and it would look great. 

If I were to do something different, I'd move the pant in the rear/middle to the sides. Something tells me that it would look better if the center of the tank were more "open."

For what its worth....?


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

I was dosing EI, but have cut back on the dosing b/c I'm reading online and finding that higher nitrates = less red on the plants. I am going to try to reduce macros for a while and dose micros for now...To be honest, that's what I'm not sure about at the moment...

I'm definitely looking for advice.

As for middle, I agree -- the red cabomba just needs to grow a bit; it was VERY weak when I first put it in the tank; it had been neglected in my other tank and didn't get the nutrients or light that it needed. Once it gets a bit stronger, I'll move it over.

I'm considering doing a moss carpet up the middle, or maybe even just replacing the middle with some sand to give it the 'riverbed' type appearance. I'm sure there are some people here who'll have awesome thoughts!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

+1 on moving the red cabomba.

Besides that, your tank looks spectacular! 
Nice smokey angels too roud:


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for the positive feedback!!

As for the red cabomba...should I move it to the left, or the right? Any suggestions on how to fert this thing to best get the reds to show?

Also, why is the tonina doing so poorly and why are the java ferns turning black? Any ideas?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think the aquarium needs more height.

There just seems to be too much open space up top. Be it plant or hardscape, I think you'd get a better look with a little more up top.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The foreground looks like it is filling in nicely. When your stem stands thicken up you will have a pretty nice looking tank. Do you know how to trim stems to make them branch and thicken the planting? btw Working with the stems will give you some of the higher (taller) plant growth that Momotaro was talking about.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been told that the trimming should be done lower down on the stem to get it to split into 2 stems. I know it works for L Aromatica, but I don't know if it will work with Rotala Macranda or cabomba...

Yeah, I hope to get some height from the stems; but I don't know how to really do it with hardscape like I've seen in some of the better designs.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Start out by replanting the tops in among the stumps that are left from the trim. Then start a progressive trim where the first time you trim is three or four inches above the substrate. The next trim is done two inches higher and the next two inches higher. The stems will branch at each level multiplying the effective number of stems you have. Rotala's and Cabomba's seem to take this trimming technique just fine.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

SCMurphy said:


> Start out by replanting the tops in among the stumps that are left from the trim. Then start a progressive trim where the first time you trim is three or four inches above the substrate. The next trim is done two inches higher and the next two inches higher. The stems will branch at each level multiplying the effective number of stems you have. Rotala's and Cabomba's seem to take this trimming technique just fine.


Thanks Sean! I will try this when I go to trim the plants. They are growing incredibly fast so it shouldn't take too long I don't think before I have to actually do a trim. So to be clear, the first time I do the pruning, I'll be cutting fairly low on the stems, and each subsequent cut will be a couple of inches higher on the stems...

As for ferts, maybe some of the experts here can tell me:

For java ferns to be happy I understand that I need to have good nitrate levels in the water, while to get plants to turn red, nitrates are the enemy. What is the happy balance between the two to keep plants red?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Also, one more quick question - I'm finding that the new growth is showing a longer distance between leaves on the stems -- hard to explain but it's like the plants are reaching. I don't want to up the light anymore because I'm already getting some green algae so I'm not sure what I can really do...should I reduce the photoperiod but increase the period with higher light?


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Good question.....


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

bump...anyone?


----------



## halfsour (Nov 19, 2009)

LED's


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

@halfsour - what advantage would that have?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

none

lol


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL~!!

I am going to post some updated photos soon; the plants are growing VERY fast but still a little leggy. I'm keeping the tank fairly understocked, at least to give it a chance to all settle down. After about 2-3 months, I'll change things up a bit, but for now, I'm just going to leave it alone, and tweak the fert schedule a bit...

The only thing I think I may change is to add a few jobes plant sticks under the hairgrass to get it to really take off. Aside from that...it's looking pretty decent!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated photo:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good! The legginess will go away after a while if you just keep keep trimming them down. Just keep whacking the stems down and they grow back bushier and bushier.

Nice tank you got there.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Church 

I'm 3 weeks into it now (started it 10/27) -- See original journal here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28310

When I adjusted the levels of the photo, I think I touched something that made the reds a bit purple (could have been the white balance) -- it's not quite as pink as it looks! I've modified the lighting now to be a total of 10 hrs, with a 5 hour burst in the middle of it. Since the tank lights actually come on at noon, the tank does get some residual light through my apt windows in the morning, but since it's winter, the short days don't give it much at all...

I'm cutting back on adding nitrates for the moment, dosing only trace and some chelated iron. I'm just trying to bring out the reds in the aromatica and rotala macranda and then will slowly add a bit of nitrate (dry dosing) to ensure the plants have healthy growth...

It's such a delicate balancing act!!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank looks great


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looking REALLY good, alym! :thumbsup:

It sounds like the best thing to do would to bump up the light a bit, but considering that you're already having some algae problems, i'm not sure.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes very nice.
I love that one tall L. aromatica on the right...beautiful color!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Update as of today - now that this has grown in, some opinions are desperately needed!










Please help!


----------



## HungrySpleen (Nov 22, 2009)

alym said:


> Update as of today - now that this has grown in, some opinions are desperately needed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 opinion of what, exactly. That tank looks great to me i hope mine looks as good in a month or 2. what are those plants in the back with the pink tips? and what are you using for ground cover?


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

opinions on how to make it better...the one piece of cabomba is a loner right now but there is a ton more that just hasn't grown thick yet.

the stuff at the back is called l. aromatica (on the far right) and the middle stuff that turns pink at the top is p. stellatus.

the ground cover is just hairgrass.

What I'm having trouble with is that the scape looks too busy and seems to lack depth - I donno, it just doesn't seem the same as some of the stunning tanks I've seen. How do I make it awesome, rather than just nice?


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

The plants are doing awesome. If you wanted to help add some depth, you might try adding a hill or any kind of grate. But, hey, great job!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats a great scape my friend ^^


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

anastasisariel said:


> The plants are doing awesome. If you wanted to help add some depth, you might try adding a hill or any kind of grate. But, hey, great job!


How would I do that? I'm still quite new to aquascaping (this is my first scape)...


----------



## snoop-a-loop (Oct 31, 2009)

I think your tank looks great! I am still waiting for my L. Aromatica and my P. Stellatus to grow in like yours. I see that you added another powerhead, is there any reason you did this? Good job!


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Powerhead: flow = good. It helps prevent slime algae and helps remove dead spots in the tank due to poor water flow.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Well the rams coloured up...
Here are some photos...btw, I'm mostly uploading these so I can have a log of how the tank evolved, sorry for all the photos to those who aren't so interested!


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

Photos are great. Your tank is coming along excellent.


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, so here's a guru question --

When I prune the rotala on the left, do I need to do a third replant now, or should i just hack it way down, and let it grow by offshoot? Will it be dense enough this time? Also, does it matter what angle I cut it at? I've read a number of 'how to trim stemplants' tutorials, but don't quite understand how to get the bushiness that some get.

The aromatica is already very thick, so that I'm likely going to just hack down and give away/sell the tops and let it grow back nice and thick. Will it matter how I trim? How do I get a good shape out of the plants? Any suggestions on how I should actually SCAPE the tank now?


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Love that tank. You could grow some trimmings to cover up some of your equipment on the left. Cambomba is still hanging out in the middle. 
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/aquascapingprinc/aquascaping101.html


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

You have a nice "jungle" look right now. Lot's of folks would be very happy to achieve that. If you are looking for a more controled "aquascaped" look, then I think you need to think about either the "concave" or the "triangle" set-ups mentioned in the article (linked to above). 

To create a "triangle" look, you have a lot of work to do. 

With your two pieces of driftwood, I think that you could create a "concave" look, by dramatically thinning out the middle. Create an open lane between the two pieces of driftwood. 

Just my opinion at the moment, subject to change all the time.....


----------



## alym (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm less concerned about the aromatica on the right, and actually just want to get the rotala looking nice. It just looks messy right now, not even like a jungle --- any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

